# Heater temperature



## cda (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone know about the average temperature of the air coming out of a diffuser, in a house ??

Not sure if gas fired is different than electric.

Thanks


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 23, 2016)

cda said:


> Anyone know about the average temperature of the air coming out of a diffuser, in a house ??
> 
> Not sure if gas fired is different than electric.
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the type of fuel and the efficiency of the equipment to meet design temperature.
 Now there are several factors that will cause deviations from design temperature such as return air is to small, restrictive air filters, over-firing are several main issues and fresh outdoor air being introduced directly into the return.


----------

